# Swamp Stomp Squirrel Hunt!



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think that this squirrel realized where it was when it made the grave mistake of walking out of some the best shooters in the nation, but we made a quick dispatch of this brave animal, and cooked it up over the fire! Credits to all those who were part of the hunt!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Where did you shoot the oysters? :screwy:


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Down in Florida lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Who's who in the picture ? I recognize Nathan but not all the faces .


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Ya had to be there


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man it looks like y'all had a good time. That squirrel never had a chance.

Njones


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in the middle next to Nathan, then there is Darren Glenn Cook, Dan, toolman and ghosts son

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The squirrel looked like he was in a mob movie being whacked buy a bunch of gangsters with Tommy guns


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

The squirrel looks good, but I'd take those oysters every time. Briny goodness...Yum  Kudos, gents!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cedar key oysters are the best you will ever get.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting yet delicious combo of sq and oysters. I can't think of much that's better. I never charcoaled a sq...betcha it was delicious. Aside from that you guys had a marvelous time. It shows.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Wrong place wrong time for that squirrel he had more chance of jumping onto the sun than getting out of there alive.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a great deal of fun was had by all! Carry on!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

